# Page loading timeouts on CC



## Shaun (6 Apr 2009)

Tonight I've had a problem using CC.

It doesn't happen every time but when I click on threads - reply buttons - preview posts buttons, etc. the browser times out and I have to go back and do it again.

Not sure if it's my connection or the actual server itself.

Anyone else experiencing this?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## oxbob (6 Apr 2009)

No, but automatic page refreshing seems slow of late


----------



## col (6 Apr 2009)

A couple of times it took so long I closed and started again, even a refresh didnt help. but not for a while now.


----------



## cisamcgu (6 Apr 2009)

I had the same thing last night...


----------



## spandex (6 Apr 2009)

I do 2 or 3 times a week I was just thinking it was me or my work computer?


----------

